# wanted:  Orlando, Marriott Grande Vista Resort week of 9/5



## all4mygrlz (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi all  we are looking for a 2 bedroom unit at the Marriott Grande Vista Resort in Orlando check in Saturday September 5th and checkin out on Friday September 11th.  email abschultz4@gmail.com  thanks so much


----------



## all4mygrlz (Aug 4, 2015)

*wanted:  Marriott Grande Vista Resort, Orlando*

Hi all,   I am looking for a 2 bedroom villa at the Marriott Grande Vista Resort in Orlando with an arrival of Saturday September 5, 2015.  THanks so much in advance.  feel free to reply here or send an email to abschultz4@gmail.com


----------



## all4mygrlz (Aug 6, 2015)

We are still looking for a 2 bedroom with a 9/5 check in day.  Our check out date can be flexible.  We are set on a 2 bedroom and we are set on Grande Vista.  Thanks so much!


----------



## LMD (Aug 7, 2015)

*Sept 7th*

There is a 3 bedroom sitting there right now on line but check-in day is Sept 7th


----------



## all4mygrlz (Aug 7, 2015)

LMD said:


> There is a 3 bedroom sitting there right now on line but check-in day is Sept 7th


I saw that but we already have airline tickets for the 5th so the 7th wouldn't make financial sense for us.  Thanks so much!


----------



## all4mygrlz (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi, we have found our rental.  Thank you!


----------

